# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Grullas en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he tomado unas fotos de grullas en el Cordel Serrano (camino real). La concentración de grullas que había era espectacular, me gustaría que las escuchárais, pero os váis a tener que conformar con verlas:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sin palabras... al espectácular reportaje de las Grullas!!!! Debes de haber pasado un día viendo animales inolvidable...
Gracias por el gran trabajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las fotos Los Terrines, unas fotos realmente espectaculares  :Smile:  Ya veo que has tenido que usar el cañón, estas bichas a la mínima que te ven, salen zumbando, hay que andar con mucho cuidado con ellas, sino... a la mínima que te vean o sientan el coche, salen pitando  :Frown: 




> La concentración de grullas que había era espectacular, *me gustaría que las escuchárais, pero os váis a tener que conformar con verlas*:


_"Grú, grú, grú, grú..."_ anda que no las he escuchado veces cada vez que van en bandadas camino del embalse de Los Canchales, incluido allí mismo al caer la tarde, los bandos de grullas son tremendos.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines, una pregunta ¿a que hora del día suele cantar más la grulla? lo pregunto porque por aquí, cuando alguien esta haciendo algo y se ve que le va a pillar la noche, se le suele decir te va a pillar el canto de la grulla.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí no se ven tanto y tata juntas.
Dónde más he visto es en la Laguna Fuente de Piedra.

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos, sea cuando sea la hora del canto, a buen seguro que el ruido tiene que ser tremendo por la cantidad de ellas que hay.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Preciosas fotos Los Terrines, una pregunta ¿a que hora del día suele cantar más la grulla? lo pregunto porque por aquí, cuando alguien esta haciendo algo y se ve que le va a pillar la noche, se le suele decir te va a pillar el canto de la grulla.
> 
> Saludos


Hola FEDE; la verdad es que no se la respuesta, creo que a cualquier hora cantan. Muchas veces pasan por encima de mí en terrines volando muy alto, y si no fuera por sus cantos no me daría cuenta de su presencia. Se oyen sus cantos desde una enorme distancia, y creo que a cualquier hora del día.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola FEDE; la verdad es que no se la respuesta, creo que a cualquier hora cantan. Muchas veces pasan por encima de mí en terrines volando muy alto, y si no fuera por sus cantos no me daría cuenta de su presencia. Se oyen sus cantos desde una enorme distancia, y creo que a cualquier hora del día.


Supongo que cantarán todo el día, pero nosotros siempre que hemos ido a verlas a Los Canchales siempre lo hemos hecho por la tarde/noche, que es el momento cuando empiezan aquí cantar de verdad y se escucha todo su sonido en todo en el embalse. Supongo que ello también se deberá a que cuando está anocheciendo los ánades dejan de hacer ruido o no hacen tanto, ni tampoco hay ruidos de los pájaros, y por tanto se puede apreciar mucho mejor el canto de la grulla.

Y también por la tarde/noche es cuando más he visto esos grandes bandos de grullas con su característica formación en V camino de la cola del embalse.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer volví a hacer mi habitual recorrido por el cordel serrano, y volví a encontrarme con numerosas grullas. Os voy a subir unas fotos:



















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy, a mi vuelta de la Serena, por primera vez en desde noviembre, no he visto ninguna grulla, así que, me temo que nos vamos a tener que despedir de ellas hasta finales de año. Como el pasado martes hice algunas fotos, os las voy a subir para que podáis despediros de estas preciosas zancudas hasta entonces:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguramente llevas razón Los terrines, por aquí en la sierra norte de Sevilla están pasando ya los ánsares de Doñana desde finales de Enero principio de febrero en formación en v hacia el Norte.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues ya han vuelto las grullas del norte; ayer, camino de Zújar, pude verlas junto a la carretera, y hoy he fotografiado algunas, primero junto al embalse de Zújar, volando bastante alto, y, después, de regreso a Badajoz, por la vieja carretera de Confederación que va desde la presa de Orellana hacia la carretera de Badajoz. Aquí tenéis las fotos:















Y ahora, junto a unas cigüeñas:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas las fotos de esas grullas en vuelo Los Terrines.
Debe ser todo un espectáculo verlas en vivo.
Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas grullas del sábado pasado en la zona de Moheda Alta (en estas primeras, al fondo se observa el muro de la balsa de Moheda Alta):















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas grullas pude fotografiarlas el domingo:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas tomas  :Smile: 

Por cierto, por si te interesa, aquí te lo dejo. Yo no sé si la haré, ya veré...

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la información, Federico, pero no creo que pueda hacerla tampoco.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...mayor/1351612/

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por el enlace FEDE, no lo conocía; la zona por donde se mueve el "grullero" es aproximadamente la misma donde yo he tomado las últimas fotos que os he subido (Moheda alta, Acedera, Gargáligas y Orellana); si alguna vez coincido con él, aprovecharé para charlar un rato y felicitarle por su trabajo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo hoy unas imágenes de unas grullas del pasado día 23, en algunos de los casos acompañadas por cigüeñas:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Son poco esquivas... a la mínima que te ven salen a correr y echan a volar  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas grullas del pasado viernes, cuando me dirijía a la Serenas:







Éstas dos, en blanco y negro:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa carretera necesita un buen arreglo.
Preciosas fotos los terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

> Esa carretera necesita un buen arreglo.
> Preciosas fotos los terrines.


Tienes toda la razón, Perdiguera, yo creo que no se ha arreglado nunca (es la carretera que sale de Valdivia en dirección a la presa de Orellana); lo que pasa es que me parece que es de Confederación, y prácticamente no se utiliza más que por los propietarios de las fincas aledañas. No es mi caso, que casi siempre voy por esa carretera al campo porque me gusta mucho el paisaje, que en buena parte está formado por encinas y acebuches, y porque por otra parte son maizales, cuyos rastrojos aprovechan en esta época del año las grullas para alimentarse. También hay un montón de cigüeñas que anidan en las encinas junto a la carretera.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado viernes, por la misma carretera, hice un par de fotos a grullas, la primera a dos de ellas, y la seguna a un gran bando:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Antes de que se vayan de regreso al norte (normalmente están por aquí hasta febrero), os subo unas fotos de este fin de semana; las primeras del domindo, unas que fueron bastante permisivas con mi presencia:







Y éstas, del sábado, mas lejanas:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena cuenta estaban dando de las lombrices y de los vagos que se quedaran en el suelo...

Suerte tuviste con las primeras, no se suelen dejar de tan cerca, a la mínima que te ven salen pitando.




> Esa carretera necesita un buen arreglo.
> Preciosas fotos los terrines.


Ese tramo de la foto es de lo mejorcito... hay otros tramos que están mucho peores, a 40 parece que estás en un Dakar...  :Mad: 

La carretera como bien dice Los terrines, es propiedad de la CHG y es la carretera original que se hizo para llegar a la presa, al menos que yo recuerde.

Una vez que arreglaron la de Acedera y de la Navalvillar de Pela, ésta carretera quedó para los que tienen por allí las fincas y poco más. Cada vez que voy a Orellana o el Zújar también tiro por esa carretera, aunque esté hecha una mi**da, pero el paisaje es precioso, además que paso de hacer más km hasta llegar a Acedera. 

Eso sí, de noche no me he metido nunca por esa, ya por ahí tiene que haber zorros y jabalís a porrillos, y paso de que se me cruce alguno.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues no cabe echarle las culpas a la crisis, esa carretera lleva muchos años abandonada.
Y lo peor que tiene un país es perder patrimonio, ya sea en forma de hombres como de construcciones y ahora aquí se está perdiendo a marchas forzadas.

----------


## REEGE

> Esa carretera necesita un buen arreglo.
> Preciosas fotos los terrines.


Algún día os pondré fotos de la Carretera de acceso al Fresnedas, son sólo unos 3kms pero menudos socavones tiene...
Una vez la CHG propuso arreglarla junto a los ayuntamientos que abastece la presa y Aqualia, pero al querer todos que fuese la Chg quien la arreglase sóla, ésta no quiso en solitario... De todas formas 3kms no creo que sean tan costosos de reparar para un organismo y si le tiene que poner una puerta con cadena para uso exclusivo de la Confederación pues ya está!! Los que vamos allí a trabajar somos los que pagamos el pato en éstas disputas. :Mad:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer tuve la oportunidad de fotografiar unas grullas enn las inmediaciones de la Sierra de San Pedro, en la provincia de Cáceres; quizá sean las últimas de la temporada, aunque espero poder hacer aún algunas en lo que queda de febrero, ya que pronto se irán al norte de Europa. Aquí las tenéis:















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines, todo un espectáculo poder presenciarlas en directo y agradecerte que nos las muestres tú casi en vivo... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ya están las grullas de nuevo en Extremadura; estas fotos son de ayer domingo:





















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

FEDE (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (03-dic-2013),perdiguera (02-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines ya las estaba echando de menos, por aquí he visto unas pocas de avesfrías aunque el terreno esta muy seco.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (03-dic-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 6, muy cerca de Orellana la vieja:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

FEDE (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (11-dic-2013),perdiguera (11-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Se puede ver la tierra dura como en el verano, espero que llueva pronto.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Se puede ver la tierra dura como en el verano, espero que llueva pronto.
> Un saludo.


La tierra no puede estar mas seca en la zona, Francisco; desde el pasado 26 de octubre en el pluviómetro que tengo instalado a unos 15 kilómetros de donde hice las fotos se han registrado en total 2 litros popr metro cuadrado (Sí, dos litros en casi 50 días en pleno otoño).

Un saludo cordial

----------


## frfmfrfm

El otoño por aquí abajo esta también muy mal para la naturaleza.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de esta mañana:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

FEDE (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (21-dic-2013),perdiguera (21-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Vas de camuflaje? Porqué por aquí no me puedo acercar a menos de trescientos metros o salen volando.
Me encanta este pájaro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La última foto es una preciosidad.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Vas de camuflaje? Porqué por aquí no me puedo acercar a menos de trescientos metros o salen volando.
> Me encanta este pájaro.


Hoy no iba nada camuflado, pero circulaba por carreteras y caminos sin tráfico ninguno, y algunas de  las fotos las pude hacer a menos de 100 metros con apoyo en la ventanilla del coche parado (y con el motor desconectado para evitar vibraciones) en caminos rurales.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-dic-2013),perdiguera (22-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El domingo pasado, Los terrines y un servidor anduvimos de cacería con las cámaras, aquí una pequeña muestra...











Los terrines quitando el trabajo a los de National Geographic...  :Wink: 



Esto es todo por mi parte, Los terrines tendrá mucho más material.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (19-feb-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),Los terrines (18-feb-2014),santy (18-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosas fotos, Federico; a ver si preparo las mías y os subo algunas, que quizás sean las últimas grullas de la temporada (creo que están haciendo el equipaje).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (19-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Para empezar, una de ayer, cerca de Acedera, a la que he puesto título (aunque para hacer la foto debía estar en la parte interior de la pista):



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (19-feb-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),santy (18-feb-2014),willi (19-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buena, pedazo de foto Los terrines... no tengo palabras.

----------


## santy

Menudo pedazo de foto y menudo pepino de objetivo que llevas. :Smile: 
Pero que conste, que las de F. Lázaro tampoco se quedan atrás, por lo menos a mi me gustan .
Un saludo y gracias por mostrárnoslas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos más de los últimos días:





















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

Er_biker (20-feb-2014),F. Lázaro (19-feb-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (24-feb-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),santy (20-feb-2014),willi (20-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aunque ya han comenzado su regreso al norte de Europa, esta tarde he podido fotografiar algunas grullas cerca de Acedera:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (24-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (24-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines el sembrado se ve unas cañas que son maíz ?
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines el sembrado se ve unas cañas que son maíz ?
> Un saludo, Francisco.



Sí, Francisco, creo que eran unos rastrojos de maíz.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues ahora sí que creo que me despido de las grullas hasta noviembre; aunque normalmente se despiden a finales de febrero, el pasado martes día 4 de marzo pude ver algunas. Dando un paseo por el campo, en un terreno bastante escarpado, me salieron unas grullas tan cerca que se quedaban fuera del encuadre (llevaba montados un objetivo de 300 mm con el duplicador 2X, lo que unido al factor de recorte de la cámara suponen 960 milímetros). La única foto salvable es la primera que os pongo, el resto se lo hice al grupo cuando se alejaba de mí:













Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-mar-2014),Galán (07-mar-2014),REEGE (26-ene-2016),santy (06-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Como esta temporada no he subido fotos de grullas, os voy a poner algunas del pasado fin de semana; las primeras en Moheda alta (Navalvillar de Pela):







Y las siguientes muy cerca de Orellana la Vieja, en la carretera de la Jarilla:













Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (21-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (20-feb-2015),HUESITO (21-feb-2015),REEGE (21-feb-2015),willi (21-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya las echaba de menos  :Smile: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines, la tercera me encanta!! Espero ver muchas más fotos de "pájaros" con tus aparatos...
No sólo Grullas!! Quiero ver y disfrutar de las fotos de tus excursiones. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pablovelasco

Que buenas fotos!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Como tengo este hilo bastante abandonado, os voy a subir unas fotos de los días 3 y 4 de enero:

















Hasta aquí, las del dia tres, en el siguiente las de ayer.

----------

aberroncho (06-ene-2016),F. Lázaro (06-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (07-ene-2016),Jonasino (06-ene-2016),perdiguera (06-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),willi (09-ene-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con las de ayer:

Es curioso com se ordenaban dando alcara al fuerte viento que soplaba:













Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (06-ene-2016),F. Lázaro (06-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (07-ene-2016),Jonasino (06-ene-2016),perdiguera (06-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),willi (09-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Vaya fotazas¡

----------

Los terrines (06-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante Los Terrines tus fotos de aves... como siempre, gran aporte de calidad a éstos apartados que van unidos al tema del agua.

----------

Los terrines (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de unas grullas en vuelo que fotografié ayer en Moheda Alta (muy cerca de Navalvillar de Pela):









Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2016),HUESITO (26-ene-2016),Jonasino (25-ene-2016),REEGE (26-ene-2016),willi (26-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

La segunda foto perfecta... no se puede hacer mejor una descripción de una grulla.
Gran aporte como siempre el tuyo Los terrines.

----------

Los terrines (26-ene-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aunque ya llevan más de un mes por aquí, aún no os había puesto fotos de esta temporada (fotos en Moheda alta, en Navalvillar de Pela):

Fijaros en esta foto que hay una gran cantidad de grullas volando, y muchas más en una línea recta perfecta en el suelo:















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (28-nov-2016),HUESITO (28-nov-2016),Jonasino (28-nov-2016),pablovelasco (27-nov-2016),perdiguera (28-nov-2016),willi (30-nov-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Joder, por esto no posteo fotos de aves... Son obras de arte! Mi pobre colirrojo tizón parece una castaña jajajaja

----------

Los terrines (27-nov-2016)

----------

